
Google Maps Error Sees Wrong House Demolished - jackgavigan
http://www.newsweek.com/google-maps-error-sees-wrong-house-demolished-mistake-440256
======
a3n
It's amazing that a demo company has even a whiff of a chance of getting away
with this.

~~~
cdumler
In short: they instantly lose by acknowledging and gain anything potentially
unknown by not acknowledging.

They had no contract with the title owner of the house. But, it's not unheard
of to find that there is a problem with the deed to a property. If they can
show that this woman doesn't have an actual claim to the property, only the
deed owner can complain. Given the enormity of the screw up, lawyers will be
involved in every direction.

------
dibbsonline
website error prevents page being visible.

